# 4LH-DTE 170 hp Turbo cranking slow



## cdnturbo (Sep 15, 2020)

Boat not tractor. hopefully doesn't matter

The battery is new and fully charged. The starter is a new aftermarket starter and has been tested. We have tried connecting battery directly to the starter. 

When trying to start the engine will crank slow for about 3 seconds and then stop
The boat had taken on some water up to about 1/3 of the motor

Any suggestions as to the problem and solution 

thanks
Phil


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If the starter was submerged, I would suggest that you pull the starter, dismantle and dry out if it is saveable, being wet inside will create shorts between the brushes and commutator and armature, you will have the same results with the internals of the solenoid.


----------



## cdnturbo (Sep 15, 2020)

Starter was replaced after motor was partially submerged


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Phil, welcome to the tractor forum.

Have you changed the oil? 

Is it possible you have sucked water into the engine? If it will not turn over there may be water in cylinders?? If this is the case, you will have to pull the injectors or the heaters and crank the engine to expel the water.


----------



## cdnturbo (Sep 15, 2020)

It will turn over slowly for about 3 seconds and then stop. Dead battery type symptoms. But not dead battery


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

If you know starter and battery are good then must be something to do with engine. Have you or can you turn it over by hand. You don't think any chance of having water in intake or fuel system?

Water won't compress or burn.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Well maybe the propulsion system is bogging it down? Is there a disconnect? 

Did you find water in the crankcase?


----------



## cdnturbo (Sep 15, 2020)

It does turn over slowly then stops. I haven’t tried turning by hand. The drive shaft does turn. I haven’t tried with disconnected drive shaft


----------



## cdnturbo (Sep 15, 2020)

No water in crankcase


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

cdnturbo said:


> No water in crankcase


With the Yanmar tractor engines there is a compression BYPASS lever. When used, typically pulled on some machines or turned 90 degrees on others, it will burp out compressed pressure out of the cylinders. Is there a setup like this with the Yanmar boat engine? When starting I typically pull out the decompression lever, start the engine and push the lever back in. This helps so much in the winter for the diesel engine. 

Also, upgrading the starter from a solenoid type to OSGR type is sooooo much better.


----------

